# 2015 Nissan Rogue stalls on road-trips.



## Adonyx (Aug 29, 2019)

Whenever I'm driving around town I have no problems, even if I drive all day, but whenever I take long road-trips on the highway at speeds of 65mph+, after an hour or so of driving I start losing power. When this occurs, the gas pedal has little or no effect. The rpms are either unaffected by pressing the gas pedal, or they go slightly up but the engine doesn't sound like it's revving up and I struggle to maintain 55-60mph. Usually if I keep driving it, it maxes out at 40-45mph, and if I pull over for 10-15minutes I can begin driving normally again for maybe 20 minutes.

Occasionally the engine light comes on, and when it does, it gives a catalytic converter code. But the engine light usually goes away after a few days and stays off for weeks at a time. The problem I'm describing happens whether the engine light is on or off, and for instance there's been no check engine light for over a month and the problem just occured a couple days ago with no engine light.

FYI I have 106k miles.


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

Adonyx said:


> Whenever I'm driving around town I have no problems, even if I drive all day, but whenever I take long road-trips on the highway at speeds of 65mph+, after an hour or so of driving I start losing power. When this occurs, the gas pedal has little or no effect. The rpms are either unaffected by pressing the gas pedal, or they go slightly up but the engine doesn't sound like it's revving up and I struggle to maintain 55-60mph. Usually if I keep driving it, it maxes out at 40-45mph, and if I pull over for 10-15minutes I can begin driving normally again for maybe 20 minutes.
> 
> Occasionally the engine light comes on, and when it does, it gives a catalytic converter code. But the engine light usually goes away after a few days and stays off for weeks at a time. The problem I'm describing happens whether the engine light is on or off, and for instance there's been no check engine light for over a month and the problem just occured a couple days ago with no engine light.
> 
> FYI I have 106k miles.


This is a classic CVT overheating. It needs a flush. See if it has a cooler and if not get one installed.


----------

